# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  التصويت على المجموعة النهائية فى مسابقة أجمل ما قام بتصويره الأعضاء

## sameh atiya

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحبائى أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر
هذه هي المجموعة النهائية لمسابقة قاعة التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية التصويرية
وهي عن أجمل ما قام بتصويرة الأعضاء من صور متنوعه
وكما ذُكِرَ من قبل أن من شروط المسابقه
هو أن العضو الذى يصوت لأى صورة يجب أن يشارك 
وأن التصويت لا يمثل سوي 50% والخمسون الأخرى تتمثل فى رأي لجنة التحكيم
وبعد أن تم حساب الخمسون بالمائة الخاصة بلجنة التحكيم كانت النتيجة كالتالى فى كل المجموعات 
المجموعة الأولى:

الصورة الأولى:33%
الصورة الثانيه:16%+50 =66%
الصورة الثالثه:22%
الصوره الرابعة:33%
الصورة الخامسه:50%+50 =100%
الصورة السادسه :33%+50 =83%

المجموعة الثانية :

الصورة الأولى:10+
الصورة الثانيه:10+
الصورة الثالثه:50 +50=100%
الصوره الرابعة:35+50=85%
الصورة الخامسه:45+50=95%
الصورة السادسه :5+

المجموعة الثالثة:

الصورة الأولى:44+50=94%
الصورة الثانيه:1+
الصورة الثالثه:16+50=66%
الصوره الرابعة:50+
الصورة الخامسه:22+50=72%
الصورة السادسه :11+

أما بالنسبة للمجموعة الرابعة الخاصة بالموبايل فسيتم إختيار منها الصورة الفائزة بعد وضع رأى لجنة التحكيم فى أفضل صورة 

وكما ذكر من قبل سيتم إختيار أول ثلاث صور تحصل على أعلى نتيجة فى التصويت ورأى لجنة التحكيم ويتم وضعها فى المجموعة النهائية للمسابقة التى سيتم التصويت عليها لإختيار أجمل ثلاث صور لتكون هذه الثلاثة هي الصور الفائزة

وبذلك يكون الصور المؤهله من المجموعة الأولى:

الصورة الخامسة - الصورة السادسة - الصورة الثانية

ومن المجموعة الثانية:

الصورة الثالثة - والصورة الخامسة - والصورة الرابعة

ومن المجموعة الثالثة:

الصورة الأولى -  والصورة الخامسة - والصورة الثالثة 























أتمنى التوفيق للجميع*

----------


## زهــــراء

*تــــــم التصويت ياسامح..كل سمبقاة وإنت طيب ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..وتسلم على مجهودك ياأفندم..
..*

----------


## sameh atiya

*بصراحة الواحد محتار يدى صوته لأنهى صورة
بجد براجع عليهم كل واحده وراء الثانية
مش قادر أحدد أنهى صورة*

----------


## reda laby

كله تمام يا فندم
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
النوم سلطان

----------


## osha

يارب
أشوف النتيجة على العيد الكبير :: 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
 :f:

----------


## زوزو عادل

وانا كمان كنت محتاره جدااا
لان كل الصور جميله

تم التصويت

----------


## Dragon Shadow

كل سنة وأنتم طيبيين جميعاً وتعود عليكم الأيام بخير دايما
تم التصويت

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

صور كتير جميلة بس أنا اخترت أكتر صورة ألوانها كانت مريحة لعيني.
اخترت الصورة الأولى .. ألوانها مبهجة.
يا ترى مين مصورها؟

----------


## sameh atiya

> *تــــــم التصويت ياسامح..كل سمبقاة وإنت طيب ..
> بالتوفيق للجميع ..وتسلم على مجهودك ياأفندم..
> ..*


*اهلاً يا زهراء
وكل سمبقاة وانتي طيبه
شكراً على حضورك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> كله تمام يا فندم
> 
> النوم سلطان


*أهلاً يا رضا
شكراً على حضورك وكمل بقى نوم*

----------


## sameh atiya

> يارب
> أشوف النتيجة على العيد الكبير
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين


*هو بعد اللى حصل فى المطبخ كان لازم نتوقف قليلاً ونتريث كثيراً 
النتيجة بإذن الله على عيد الأضحى ما حدش يطالبنى بقبل كده  *

----------


## حنـــــان

تم التصويت  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

*
تم التصويت

 
*

----------


## nariman

تم التصويت

----------


## ابن البلد

يابني حرام عليك  :: 
كنت خد أول صورة من كل مجموعة وخلاص  :: 
انت لازم تتعبنا في الإختيار

تم الزعيقققققق

----------


## boukybouky

تم التصويت

عقبال ما نخلص بقى و تعلنوا النتيجة و بتاعة الموبايل كمان اللي هتخلل ديه 

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## drmustafa

تم التصويت 

كل سمبقاة وانت طيب ياسامج

كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

** 
*لا مؤاخذه دى برضك صوره تعدى على لجنة التحكيم وردة حمره وورقها تعبان وعيان ومبقع بقع سوده*  
** 
*ولا الصورة ديت تمثال خزفى لقاع البحر طب لوكانت تصوير مائى بواسطة غطاس كنا صقفنا للجنة التحكيم*
*وقلنالهم براوا عليكم*
**
*إييه يا لجنه فيها إييه الصوره ديت * 
*الجزء العلوى سما فاضية لا سحابه ولا شمس ولا قمر14*
*بصراحة أنا أشك فى وجود لجنة تحكيم*
*آهه ممكن تكون هذه اللجنه الخياليه ديت*
* لجنة مرور علشان كده*
*السما فاضية والبحر زحمه خالص*
*والعلم يرفرف بعيدا*

**
*صحيح مسابقه أونطه هاتوا فلوسنا*
*ويا خسارة الوقت اللى راح فيها*
 :Beta2:  :Poster Stupid:  :Beta2:  
*رغم كل ده لكننى مضطر أصوت*
*علشان نشوف آخرتها إييه*
 :Icecream:  ::p:  :Icecream: 
*خليك كووووول*

----------


## عـزالديـن

تم التصويت

----------


## reda laby

تمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام
بونو بونو

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام
> بونو بونو


 
 :f2: جراتسى ما نون شيه سونو إن إيتاليا بير إمبرارى إيه بارلالى لا لنجوا إيتالينى آ بورتو سان جورجيو آلا درياتيكو شاو بامبينو سينيور لابى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يارب
> أشوف النتيجة على العيد الكبير
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين


 :Plane: 
*وبرضك بإذن الله* 
*لما يهل العيد الكبير* 
*حأقولك عيد "سعيد"* 
*ومش* 
*حأقولك أبدا عيد "مبارك"*
 :Plane:

----------


## nefer

مسابقة جيدة لكن أنا عملية إنتقاء الصور كان بها كثير من التعجل لأن الصور كلها أنا أعتبرها صور عادية جدا و ليس بها أى تميز ما عدا صورة واحدة قمت بالتصويت لها ( عمشة بين العميان )
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و ننتظر المزيد لكن على تمهل شوية

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تسلم ايدك ياسامح على المسابقة الجميلة

تم التصووووويت

وبالتوفيق للجميع

*

----------


## مهتدى

بورت مارينا  مصر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:Bye2: 


*الصورة الحائزة على أكبر الأصوات حتى هذه اللحظة*
*صورة بريشة أحسن الخالقين وأحسن المصورين الله سبحانه وتعالى* 
*صورة* 
*غروب الشمش*
*أو* 
*شروق الشمس* 
*يوجد مثلها ملايين بل بلايين من الصور*
*صورها المسلم وصورها المسيحى*
*وصورها البوذى وصورها الهندوسى*
*تم تصوير مثلها فى جميع أنحاء المعمورة*
*أين المضمون؟ أين التميز؟*
*أين ريشة المصور؟*
*أين تميزنا كمنتدى أبناء مصر؟!* 
*إذا سار التصويت على هذا النحو*
*فهذا يؤكد أننا المصريين تغلب علينا*
*العاطفة وينقصنا التفكير بالعقل*
*اللى موجود فى الدماغ*
*وليس فى القلب* 
*أين أنتم يا مصريين الألفية الثالثة*
*بعد الميلاد*
*من مصريين الألفيه الخامسه*
*قبل الميلاد* 
*قالها نظيف وصدق* 
*أننا فى حضانه كى جى وان*
*ديمقراطيه!* 
*وأقولها أنا بلا فخر*
*أننا ما زلنا فى اللفه*
*تصوير حر!* 
 
 :f2: 
 :Bye2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بورت مارينا مصر


 
*حقا أنها*
*من أقبح الصور التى رأتها عيناى*

*أتدرى لماذا*
*لأنها* 
*بورتو مارينا*
*ولما بحثت فى القرآن الكريم*
*كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى*
*لم اجد كلمة* 
*بورتو*
*ولا كلمة* 
*مارينا*

*حاجه تكسف بصحيح*

*ماكدونالدز*
*كنتاكى فرايد شيكن*
*سيلانترو*
*بارك أفينو*
*هايد بارك*
*إيدينيجفاك*
*نيكول سابا*
*ماريا*
*مستر لاف*
*مام*
*سفن أب*
*بالم هيلز*
*بيفرلى هيلز*

*ليه مايكنشى بدل ده كله*

*جاد*
*مؤمن*
*التابعى* 
*أبوشقرة*
*الدهان*
*أبو ظريفه*
*شاديه*
*فاتن*
*بنى مزار*
*رابحه*
*شبرا الخيمة*
*الشربينى*
*الخليفه*
*القلعة*
*عمر أفندى*
*يوسف أفندى*
* الشوربجى*
*مرسى أم بهانه*

*بطلوا بقه عقدة الخواجا*
*ياللى حاكمكوا محمد على الخواجا*
*فى الألفيه التانيه*
*ولسه لحد دلوقتى* 
*مانويل جوزيه الخواجا*
*فى الألفيه التالته* 
*بيتحكم*
*فى مين يلعب* 
*ومين* 
*مايلعبشى الكوره*

*عجبى على أمه هزمت بدون حرب*

----------


## hazem3

تم التصويت يا جماعة وكل تصويتاية وفيها خيرة بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## اسكندرانى

انا صوت  لصالح الصورة رقم 2 

انا شاكك ان الصورة التانية ساعة الغروب

متصورة  من شاطئ البوريفاج بالعصافرة بالاسكندرية  بموبايل  n73

----------


## swaha

هو ده المن والامان فى مصراوعى حد يقلقلهمعبرة جدا جداhttp://up.haridy.org/storage/%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%8A%D9%85%20%D9%88%D9%86%D8%B3%D9%8  9%5B1%5D...jpg

----------


## حمادو

*والله يا سامح أنا صوتت للصورة التالتة
والسبب اللى خلانى أصوت لها 
أن أى حد يقدر يصور غروب, أي حد يقدر يصور أى منظر طبيعي
ولو مش عجبه يصور تانى وتالت ورابع لغاية ما تطلع الصورة اللى هو عايزها
أنا مثلا من بين 1000 صورة مش بيطلع معايا اكتر من 25 صورة حلوين
أفضل مصورى العالم مابيعرفش يلقط المنظر من أول مرة بالشكل اللى هو عايزه
وإنما بيحتاج مئات اللقطات علشان يوصل للشكل اللى فى دماغه


إنما الصورة التالتة ماتتصورش إلا مرة واحدة فى العمر, وماتتكررش أبدا
ركز كده فيها؟
عسكرى نايم فى وقت الخدمة, وفوق راسه النجوم فى عز الظهر!!

مافيش فكرة تصوير أحسن من كده أبدا
حتى لو كانت إمكانية الصورة الفنية, وإمكانية الكاميرا, متواضعة,
بتفضل فى النهاية فكرة الصورة هى أهم شئ فى الصورة نفسها.


اللى بيضايقني من صور الأشخاص بس أننا مش بناخد إذنهم لعرض صورهم على الجميع.

*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*تم التصويت ..
يالهوي*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تم التصويت وملاحظ أن أول ثلاث صور مميزين عن باقى الصور ولكل منا رأيه
وكل سنة انتم طيبين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

أحيي كل أصحاب الذوق الرفيع ومحبي الجمال على الصور التي تمنحنا الراحة ومتعة العين والروح.

----------


## أم أحمد

طيب لما نشوف اخرتها في السمبقاة دي
 ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *والله يا سامح أنا صوتت للصورة التالتة
> والسبب اللى خلانى أصوت لها 
> أن أى حد يقدر يصور غروب, أي حد يقدر يصور أى منظر طبيعي
> ولو مش عجبه يصور تانى وتالت ورابع لغاية ما تطلع الصورة اللى هو عايزها
> أنا مثلا من بين 1000 صورة مش بيطلع معايا اكتر من 25 صورة حلوين
> أفضل مصورى العالم مابيعرفش يلقط المنظر من أول مرة بالشكل اللى هو عايزه
> وإنما بيحتاج مئات اللقطات علشان يوصل للشكل اللى فى دماغه
> 
> 
> ...


أيوة يا أحمد .. بس هل المسابقة مسابقة في التقاط صورة فنية؟
صورة تكون أحسن من نظيراتها في تناسق ألوانها وفي اضائتها المظبوطة وزاويتها الكويسة ولا مجرد صورة لها معنى وخلاص؟
طيب منا ممكن وسامحوني في اللفظ أصور صندوق زبالة الناس سايباه ورامية الزبالة جنبه أكوام في الشارع .. مهي برضو صورة لها معنى أو صورة معبرة!
متهيألي مستقبلاً نفصل ما بين النوعين أحسن .. اللي عايز يدخل مسابقة صورة فنية يدخل واللي عايز يدخل مسابقة صورة بمعنى أو تعليق يدخل .. النوع الأخير ده بتعمل فيه مجلات كتيرة مسابقات.
على فكرة يا سامح أنا ان شاء الله هكون معاكم في مسابقات جاية يمكن ربنا ينفخ في صورتي.
دكتور جمال
عامل شغب ليه؟  :1:

----------


## mirooo

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Amira

*لقد صوت *

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية 



تم التصويت 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## somaaaa

صوت انا :Roll2: 
بس الحسابات الفزيعه المريعه دى خضيتنى  ::(: 
هو احنا متحاصرين ولا حاجة :3:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *والله يا سامح أنا صوتت للصورة التالتة*
> 
> *والسبب اللى خلانى أصوت لها* 
> *أن أى حد يقدر يصور غروب, أي حد يقدر يصور أى منظر طبيعي*
> *ولو مش عجبه يصور تانى وتالت ورابع لغاية ما تطلع الصورة اللى هو عايزها*
> *أنا مثلا من بين 1000 صورة مش بيطلع معايا اكتر من 25 صورة حلوين*
> *أفضل مصورى العالم مابيعرفش يلقط المنظر من أول مرة بالشكل اللى هو عايزه*
> *وإنما بيحتاج مئات اللقطات علشان يوصل للشكل اللى فى دماغه* 
> 
> ...


**
*لا يقول مثل هذا الكلام إلا فنان بصحيح* 
*عنده إحساس عالى جدا بالمكان والزمان*
*وهما إيييه فاكرينها إن الحكايه بالساهل*
*دى قبل شئ موهبه من عند الله*
*واللى رسم زى واللى عمل من الطين تماثيل*
*فى الوقت اللى كان فى عيال فى سنه*
*بتلعب فى الحاره كوره شراب*
*ولما كبر لقى شباب شارعهم على الناصيه واقف*
*فى حين كان هو بيشد القماش وبالزيت عليه رسم*
*وبالقلم الرصاص على الورق رسم كل اللى رسمه جمال كامل*
*ولما قالوا هناك فى المنتدى مسابقة صور*
*طلع من جرابه من القديم والجديد ودخل*
*لقى صور بحر لقى صور طاووس لقى صورغروب*
*لقى صور بيوت خواجات والخضره على الحيطان*
*كل ده عادى*
*إلا* 
*صورة اللى نام وشاف فى حلمه*
*أنه لوا كبير والصغير والكبير*
*ليه تعظيم سلام*
**
*وصحيح فى ناس وفى ناس*
*والهوا فى الكباس*
*ومامتى النهارده طابخه قلقاس*
**
*وإمبارح كان تالت يوم العيد*
*واللمه كانت فى المعلمين*
*والبرج كان ملعلع*
*و"ماما زوزو"*
*هناك قالولها*
*هابى بيرث داى تو يو*
*سنه حلوه يا جميل*
*وطبعا عارفين*
*مين اللى أكل التورته*
*مين يعنى غير أبوفصاده*
*"حسام عمر"*
*وأحمدك يا رب*
*أن الشيشة مكنتشى معاه*
*ويجعله عمار دايما*

----------


## loly_h

*لقد صـــــــوت

زغرطــــى يابهـااااااااااااااااانه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

تم التصويت

----------


## حسام عمر

الصوره السابعه رائعه

صورة استاذ جمال اكيد الصوره الثالثه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هاكم ما أستطعت جمعه من الشبكة العنكوبتيه عن غروب وشروق الشمس*
*ماذا لو كان إختيارك فى هذه المسابقة بالذات لصورة عاديه ما الذى سيميز منتدانا ونحن المنتدى الرائد*
*فى المنطقة العربية كلها؟!* 


غروب الشمس



غروب الشمس



شروق الشمس على البحر الأحمر


شروق الشمس فى اليابان

شروق الشمس فى الأراضى المحتله من فلسطين

شروق الشمس على الأطلنطى


شروق الشمس على البحر الميت




*ياله من منظر رائع أبدع الله وسبحانه فى خلقه*

*ماذا سيقول الآخرين عن منتدانا عندما تفوز صوره لغروب الشمس أو شروقها؟*

*أين التميز؟! يا أحفاد قدماء المصريين ...يا أحفاد من بنوا الأهرامات ومعابد الأقصر والكرنك ووادى الملوك.....*

----------


## sameh atiya

> يابني حرام عليك 
> كنت خد أول صورة من كل مجموعة وخلاص 
> انت لازم تتعبنا في الإختيار
> 
> تم الزعيقققققق


*إنت بالذات تدخل تقول تم التصويت وخلاص ايش عرفك إنت*

----------


## sameh atiya

> تم التصويت 
> 
> كل سمبقاة وانت طيب ياسامج
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب


*طيب سمبقاه ونقول مقصودة لكن سامج    
وانت طيب يا دكتور مصطفى*

----------


## sameh atiya

> ** 
> *لا مؤاخذه دى برضك صوره تعدى على لجنة التحكيم وردة حمره وورقها تعبان وعيان ومبقع بقع سوده*  
> ** 
> *ولا الصورة ديت تمثال خزفى لقاع البحر طب لوكانت تصوير مائى بواسطة غطاس كنا صقفنا للجنة التحكيم*
> *وقلنالهم براوا عليكم*
> **
> *إييه يا لجنه فيها إييه الصوره ديت * 
> *الجزء العلوى سما فاضية لا سحابه ولا شمس ولا قمر14*
> *بصراحة أنا أشك فى وجود لجنة تحكيم*
> ...


*فعلاً خليك كوووووووول يا دكتور جمال
أنا قلت لحضرتك كتير بلاش مثل هذه الردود إلا إنك لا تهتم
وبعد ذلك سيتم إتخاذ اللازم مباشرةً
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> مسابقة جيدة لكن أنا عملية إنتقاء الصور كان بها كثير من التعجل لأن الصور كلها أنا أعتبرها صور عادية جدا و ليس بها أى تميز ما عدا صورة واحدة قمت بالتصويت لها ( عمشة بين العميان )
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و ننتظر المزيد لكن على تمهل شوية


ننتظر مشاركتك فى المسابقة القادمة بإذن الله :Smart:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الصورة الحائزة على أكبر الأصوات حتى هذه اللحظة*
> *صورة بريشة أحسن الخالقين وأحسن المصورين الله سبحانه وتعالى* 
> *صورة* 
> *غروب الشمش*
> *أو* 
> *شروق الشمس* 
> *يوجد مثلها ملايين بل بلايين من الصور*
> *صورها المسلم وصورها المسيحى*
> *وصورها البوذى وصورها الهندوسى*
> ...


*أحلى حاجه إنى ما فيش صورة حلوه وعليها العين عند حضرتك يا دكتور  
بس ده الموجود عندنا 
نبقى نجيب بعد كده صور من على النت يمكن تعجبك يا دكتور*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *والله يا سامح أنا صوتت للصورة التالتة
> والسبب اللى خلانى أصوت لها 
> أن أى حد يقدر يصور غروب, أي حد يقدر يصور أى منظر طبيعي
> ولو مش عجبه يصور تانى وتالت ورابع لغاية ما تطلع الصورة اللى هو عايزها
> أنا مثلا من بين 1000 صورة مش بيطلع معايا اكتر من 25 صورة حلوين
> أفضل مصورى العالم مابيعرفش يلقط المنظر من أول مرة بالشكل اللى هو عايزه
> وإنما بيحتاج مئات اللقطات علشان يوصل للشكل اللى فى دماغه
> 
> 
> ...


 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## sameh atiya

> طيب لما نشوف اخرتها في السمبقاة دي


 ::   ::   :: 
ماشى ماشى :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *لقد صوت *


بتضحكى علينا إنتى وتقولى إنك بتخبطى راسك فى الحيط  :: 
إخبطى كويس فين الدم  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *فعلاً خليك كوووووووول يا دكتور جمال*
> *أنا قلت لحضرتك كتير بلاش مثل هذه الردود إلا إنك لا تهتم*
> *وبعد ذلك سيتم إتخاذ اللازم مباشرةً*


 
*عزيزى سامح عطيه*
*ميصحش الكلام ده يطلع منك لواحد من أصحاب البيوت فى المنتدى!.....تصويت مفتوح للجميع ولا سرية فيه ولازم نطلع منه بدروس مستفادة للأجيال الحاليه والقادمه....وإييه بقى إتخاذ اللازم؟  حتوقفنى  وحتطردنى من بيتى مش سهل أبدا لتنفيذ كلامك أنت محتاج لأسلحة دمار شامل عارف دى معناها إييه؟!....أشك كثيرا أنك تعرف ما هو الدمار الشامل؟!.....*

----------


## زهــــراء

*صلي عالنبي يادكتور دمار شامل إيه بس حتعقد الولد..لاء لاء إحنا ممكن نخلينا طيبين وأنا سخسياااا حأسلفك عربية مفخخة بس هدي اللعب ..
صوت بشويش علشان بس العسكري ميصحاااااااش 
بالنهاية دي مسابقة والناس أذواقها مختلفة ياأفندم..*

----------


## حمادو

> *لاء لاء إحنا ممكن نخلينا طيبين وأنا سخسياااا حأسلفك عربية مفخخة بس هدي اللعب ..
> 
> ..*


أهم حاجة تكون العربية تبعى
واسمها مطرية
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

> أهم حاجة تكون العربية تبعى
> واسمها مطرية


*آبسلوتلي ياحمادو وهو أنا ممكن تغيب عني المعلوماية دي؟
وكمان غيرت رأيي مش حننقل سامح فيها.. لقيت لك حد بداله
اوعى تكون عرفته..يلا نتوكل على بركة الله؟ ..*

----------


## د.ريحانه

تم التصويت....صور اكثر من رائعه

----------


## fencer

تم التصويت
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

تكت التصويت  خلاص

حاميها لما حراميها لما نايم ومطنش الدنيا   :2: 

تسلم يا سامح

ومشكور جدا يا دكتور

----------


## ابن البلد

القائمين علي التصويت ( لجنة التحكيم )
خدوووووو بالكم مشكلة التصويت هنا 
هتتكرر تاني زي مشكلة قاعة المطبخ

بالتوفيق !

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> القائمين علي التصويت ( لجنة التحكيم )
> خدوووووو بالكم مشكلة التصويت هنا 
> هتتكرر تاني زي مشكلة قاعة المطبخ
> 
> بالتوفيق !


 

**
**
*يا أحمد يا صلاح*
*يا أبن البلد*
*يا شهم*
*ده اللى ماسك المسابجه*
*راجل جدع من سوهاج*
*وأسمه*
 ::h:: 
* سامح عطيه*
 ::h:: 
*وبالشومه ومابيرحمشى*
*وفين يوجعك*
*وكمان ده إييه*
*ده*
*أبن أبوه*
*الجدع الشهم*
*ألف رحمه ونور*
*ينزلوا على روحه الطاهره*
*آمييين*
*يا رب العالمين*
 :GANJA: 

 ::h::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تم التصويت
> كل عام وانتم بخير


 
*كل سنه وأنت طيب* 
*يا أبو محمد دى أولا*

*ولكن ثانيا هى بص لى كده* 
*وخلى عينيك فى عينى* 
*هو أنت ما تعرفشى*
* أن أنا طبيب عيون* 
*مش طبيب أسنان*
*ومن العيون أقدر أعرف* 
*إييه اللى جواك*
*ومن الصور أنهى أخترت*
*وماتنساشى*
*وأنت هناك*
*السلام أمانه*
*لـــــ*
*"فيفا زاباتا"*

----------


## fencer

> *كل سنه وأنت طيب* 
> *يا أبو محمد دى أولا*
> 
> *ولكن ثانيا هى بص لى كده* 
> *وخلى عينيك فى عينى* 
> *هو أنت ما تعرفشى*
> * أن أنا طبيب عيون* 
> *مش طبيب أسنان*
> *ومن العيون أقدر أعرف* 
> ...


اهلا دكتور جمال
بس ايه رأيك في اختياري
مش احسن صورة بذمتك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اهلا دكتور جمال
> بس ايه رأيك في اختياري
> مش احسن صورة بذمتك


*لا التصويت سرى*
*لكن من عينيك أنا أعرف أسرارك*
*واللى أخترتها أنت* 
*تسلم إيدين اللى صورها*
*لكن كتير زى الصور ديت*
*مغرقه صوره جامده مفيهاش*
*دم بيجرى فى العروق*
*إنما فيها*
*ميه*
*وفيها*
*كمان*
*كلوروفيل*
*ومن لونها*
*كتبت حروفى*

*وأنت هناك متنساشى*
*تسلملى على*
*اللى أسمه*
*صعب على*
schwarzenegger
*شوارزينيججير*
*حاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *عزيزى سامح عطيه*
> *ميصحش الكلام ده يطلع منك لواحد من أصحاب البيوت فى المنتدى!.....تصويت مفتوح للجميع ولا سرية فيه ولازم نطلع منه بدروس مستفادة للأجيال الحاليه والقادمه....وإييه بقى إتخاذ اللازم؟  حتوقفنى  وحتطردنى من بيتى مش سهل أبدا لتنفيذ كلامك أنت محتاج لأسلحة دمار شامل عارف دى معناها إييه؟!....أشك كثيرا أنك تعرف ما هو الدمار الشامل؟!.....*


*لا يا دكتور مش من صلاحياتى إيقاف الأعضاء 
ولكن من حقي كمشرف للقاعة والقائم على المسابقة أن أحاول جاهداً المحافظة على سياق الردود والمحافظة على المسابقة والمحافظة على عدم إهانة الأعضاء
وذلك لأنهم لا يريدون أن يقوموا بالرد فتنكشف صورهم التى شاركوا بها
وتضيع مصداقية المسابقة 
ولذلك كنت كل مره أنتظر أن تغير من الردود من أجلى ومن أجل الأعضاء*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *صلي عالنبي يادكتور دمار شامل إيه بس حتعقد الولد..لاء لاء إحنا ممكن نخلينا طيبين وأنا سخسياااا حأسلفك عربية مفخخة بس هدي اللعب ..
> صوت بشويش علشان بس العسكري ميصحاااااااش 
> بالنهاية دي مسابقة والناس أذواقها مختلفة ياأفندم..*


*عليه الصلاة والسلام
وأنا اللى قلت داخله تهدى النفوس أتاريكى جايبه عربية مفخخه وبتقولى للدكتور جمال
إرميه فيها*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عذرا السواق كان نايم غرق وغرقت معه كل الهدايا اللى كنت حأقدمها إلى كل واحد وكل واحده*
* صوتوا لصورتى! ولكن يا ترى يا هل ترى صورتى أنهى واحده من الصور الداخله للمسابقه التى*
* تطال إنتظار ظهور نتيجتها؟!*

----------


## sameh atiya

> القائمين علي التصويت ( لجنة التحكيم )
> خدوووووو بالكم مشكلة التصويت هنا 
> هتتكرر تاني زي مشكلة قاعة المطبخ
> 
> بالتوفيق !


شكراً على التنبيه
وما تقلقش إحنا واقفين أهو :Construction:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *لا يا دكتور مش من صلاحياتى إيقاف الأعضاء* 
> *ولكن من حقي كمشرف للقاعة والقائم على المسابقة أن أحاول جاهداً المحافظة على سياق الردود والمحافظة على المسابقة والمحافظة على عدم إهانة الأعضاء*
> *وذلك لأنهم لا يريدون أن يقوموا بالرد فتنكشف صورهم التى شاركوا بها*
> *وتضيع مصداقية المسابقة* 
> *ولذلك كنت كل مره أنتظر أن تغير من الردود من أجلى ومن أجل الأعضاء*


*لا يا عم سامح دى مسابقة على المكشوف... الورق فيها مكشوف للكل*
*و الحياة دبت فيها بسبب الدعايه  اللى أنا عملتها بين الأعضاء* 
*والعضوات من هم فى قائمة الأصدقاء بدون أن أوصيهم بإختيار* 
*هذه الصوره أو تلك الصوره فكلهم راشدين وكلهم لهم ذوقهم* 
*الخاص بهم...هكذا دبت الحياه فى مسابقه صغيره كهذه والتى جوائزها أدبية*
*ولن تكون مثلا سياره بورش أو سياره مرسيدس أو فيلا فى مشروع مدينتى*
*أنها بالنسبة لى تجديد لدماء شاب سيبلغ من العمر فى 13 أكتوبر 2008*
*عامه الــ 67 بإذن الله فخمت يا خببيبى ياللى أنت من الصعيد الجوانى ولا نجول كمان!*


*الدكتور جمال يحتفل بذكرى* 
*الـــ 67*
*لمولده*

*هابى بيرث داى تو يو*
*هابى بيرث داى يا جميل*
*هابى بيرث داى يا دكتور جمال*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *لا يا عم سامح دى مسابقة على المكشوف... الورق فيها مكشوف للكل*
> *و الحياة دبت فيها بسبب الدعايه  اللى أنا عملتها بين الأعضاء* 
> *والعضوات من هم فى قائمة الأصدقاء بدون أن أوصيهم بإختيار* 
> *هذه الصوره أو تلك الصوره فكلهم راشدين وكلهم لهم ذوقهم* 
> *الخاص بهم...هكذا دبت الحياه فى مسابقه صغيره كهذه والتى جوائزها أدبية*
> *ولن تكون مثلا سياره بورش أو سياره مرسيدس أو فيلا فى مشروع مدينتى*
> *أنها بالنسبة لى تجديد لدماء شاب سيبلغ من العمر فى 13 أكتوبر 2008*
> *عامه الــ 67 بإذن الله فخمت يا خببيبى ياللى أنت من الصعيد الجوانى ولا نجول كمان!*
> 
> ...


*
هابى بيرث داى تو يو دكتور جمال
هابى بيرث داى تو يو

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يارب واحد من الصور*
*التلاته الأوائل*
*يكسب*
*مش المهم أنا*
*والجايات*
*أكتر من الرايحات*
*غريبه أن*
*الأصوات إتجمدت*
*وإحنا لسه بعاد جدا*
*عن برد الشتا*

----------


## M_@lShReeF

بصراحة صور جامدة اوووووووى واحترت اختار واحده فيهم 
تم التصويت

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بصراحة صور جامدة اوووووووى واحترت اختار واحده فيهم 
> تم التصويت


 
*أنا شامم ريحة شياط أول مشاركة له فى المنتدى ودوغرى على المسابقة ليعطى صورته...إييه الحكاية فينك يا إبن البلد...قانون المرور الجديد لا يسمح بذلك وخلى بالكم الكاميرات متركبه فى الأماكن الهامة والداخليه بتعد وبتصور!*
**


*نرجوا إعتبار هذا الصوت ملغى*


*ريحة هباب وشياط*

----------


## nariman

> *أنا شامم ريحة شياط أول مشاركة له فى المنتدى ودوغرى على المسابقة ليعطى صورته...إييه الحكاية فينك يا إبن البلد...قانون المرور الجديد لا يسمح بذلك وخلى بالكم الكاميرات متركبه فى الأماكن الهامة والداخليه بتعد وبتصور!*
> **
> 
> 
> *نرجوا إعتبار هذا الصوت ملغى*
> 
> 
> 
> *ريحة هباب وشياط*


 
 ::  ::  :: 
*ربنا يستر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3: 
 :3:   :3: 
*   إييه الحكايه هو الأمن المركزى  * 
*        محاصر لجان التصويت  * 
*         ولا إيييه!*   :3: 
 :3:   :3: 
 :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

*هو التصويت هيغلق امتى

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *هو التصويت هيغلق امتى*
> 
> **


هذا الإستطلاع سيغلق في *07-10-2008* الساعة *11:10 PM* 
**
*طبعا الرومانسى ميختارش إلا الرومانسى*
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *أنا شامم ريحة شياط أول مشاركة له فى المنتدى ودوغرى على المسابقة ليعطى صورته...إييه الحكاية فينك يا إبن البلد...قانون المرور الجديد لا يسمح بذلك وخلى بالكم الكاميرات متركبه فى الأماكن الهامة والداخليه بتعد وبتصور!*
> **
> 
> 
> *نرجوا إعتبار هذا الصوت ملغى*
> 
> 
> *ريحة هباب وشياط*


*  
يا دكتور هو مش فى واحد قائم على المسابقة
وكمان فى لجنة تحكيم 
وكمان فى شرط فى المسابقة بيقول اللى يصوت لازم يشارك
تفتكر إحنا ليه عملنا الشرط ده
فكر كده يا دكتور وإنت هاتعرف 
والنتيجه النهائية أكيد هاتريحك حتى لو ما كنتش فائز*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *أنا شامم ريحة شياط أول مشاركة له فى المنتدى ودوغرى على المسابقة ليعطى صورته...إييه الحكاية فينك يا إبن البلد...قانون المرور الجديد لا يسمح بذلك وخلى بالكم الكاميرات متركبه فى الأماكن الهامة والداخليه بتعد وبتصور!*
> **
> 
> 
> *نرجوا إعتبار هذا الصوت ملغى*
> 
> 
> *ريحة هباب وشياط*




*دكتور جمال لو سمحت مش كل عضو سواء جديد أو قديم يشارك ويصوت هاتقول أعطى صوته لأنهى صورة
لو سمحت يا دكتور سيب التصويت يمشى كويس وسيب الباقى علينا*

----------


## بوسىالشقية

تم التصويت

و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*المرة الجايه يا سامح  تبقى تعمل مسابقة تكون نتيجتها النهائية داخل جدران غرفة الكنترول بينك وبين لجنة التحكيم وطول ما هذه المسابقة مفتوحة ومكشوفه مثل حال مسابقتنا الحالية فسأشارك فيها كما يحلو لى طالما أنا "عضو صاحب بيت" فى هذا المنتدى الحر وطالما أن مشاركاتى (وأرجوك لا تستعمل سلاح الحذف الذى تعودت عليه فى الأيام الأخيرة!)  فى حدود قوانين المنتدى (وأرجوك لا تستعمل سلاح الحذف الذى تعودت عليه فى الأيام الأخيرة!)   ولا أنت يا سامح ستبتدع قوانين جديدة تفصيل شارع القصر العينى المتفرع من ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة!....ولكن سؤالى لك هل قوانين "حرية الرأى" لم تصلكم بعد فى "سوهاج"؟ إحنا حدانا فى الجيزة قوانين حرية الرأى سارية المفعول منذ لحظة تنفيذ قانون المرور الجديد!*

 
*أنا قربت أتخنق منك ياسامح بعد كده حأستناك بين الدره وأطخك وأجرى!*

*ومتنساشى أن محافظة الجيزة هى من محافظات الصعيد البرانى!*

----------


## mayasalah

تــــــم التصويت :f:

----------


## samakah

Done .......

----------


## ahmed007

voted aan mijn moeder

----------


## moonlight1944

done ...

----------


## sameh atiya

*    
شكراً لكل من شارك فى المسابقة برد أو بصوت أو بمشاركه دمها خفيف
شكراً للجميع إنتظروا النتيجة النهائية بإذن الله*

----------

